# Is it worth getting the Italian Aree Di Sosta Guide?



## esperelda

Hi
We are off to Italy next April. I am thinking of getting the Italian Aree Di Sosta Guide from Vicarious Books but we do not know any Italian (yet) and it is written in Italian. Can anyone tell me if it is easy to understand and worth getting?

Thanks


----------



## aldra

Well
It may be different for you

For us it was useless

The GPS were not accurate ,we couldn't find most of them
I'm sure there are plenty

But didn't work out for us

Aldra


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

We found the second part (not Germany) of the Bord Atlas to be more useful in Italy, at least it give co-ordinates. I wouldn't bother with the sosta book if I was you. :? 

Sandy


----------



## Grizzly

We've got the Guida Camper Aree di Sosta ( spiral binding) and find it excellent. The maps are very good- the book is worth it for these alone IMO- and you don't need any language at all to find the sostas as the layout is so clear and easy to follow. Published by Cartografia Belletti.

The snag with Italian sostas we always find is that they come and go and some are no more than a figment in someone's imagination in the first place or a grotty drain in a car park.


G


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I also have the Guida Camper Aree di Sosta and agree with Grizzly. If you can read a map then you will have no trouble finding them.

I also agree that many sostas are not great, as I remember one that turned out to be a tennis court. :?


----------



## jonegood

Unless its changed the yellow sosta book vicarious sell is about 5 years old.

I found it mostly useless. 

I turned up at a one alleged sosta and it hadnt been used for so long - nature had taken it back over and it was knee deep in grass.

I use mostly camping car infos but a lot of people swear by camperstop. 

Jon


----------



## rosalan

Please check out Camperstop (in English) from Vicarious books. Having seen one this year it looks like essential reading. We have always used "All the Aires..." but Camperstop is more comprehensive (and expensive).
Alan


----------



## aldra

Ditto here

We use camperstop now

It is clear and comprehensive

Aldra


----------



## peejay

I think there may be a bit of confusion here about the books.

The Yellow Guida Camper Sosta book, as mentioned, was last published in 2005 so if it is still available is now well out of date...










Vicarious are now selling the Aree Di Sosta Camper Life which was published in 2014..










No idea how good it is but Vicarious claim it to be the most comprehensive guide available.

For me, when we visit Italy I usually rely on CC-Infos and Campercontact POI's on my old TomTom and back this up with the CamperContact paid for App on my tablet which works offline and is quite comprehensive for Italy.

Pete


----------



## rugbyken

The new book shown in peejays post is the one my mate bought when we both went to Italy I bought the Camperstop couldnt believe IT when we met & up his book in Italian was exactly the same as my Camperstop in English down to the error in the directory being 8 pages out (apparently you can download a corrected version) 
The Camperstop is a wonderful rescourse but personally I found that since most of the Italian Aires are about 10/11euros for a car park that we used the ACSI guide more, paying the same sort of price for a pitch inc electric though a lot of the chargeable Aires provide this, a fair few of the sostas are in the park & rides for the ancient city states and for 15 euros inc numerous bus trips into the city .
in 5 weeks probably only found half a dozen free Aires which were all rammed, we were there june July this year, certainly not many of the standard found in France or Portugal,


----------



## TheNomad

I'd suggest getting the Camperstop Europe book instead. It's in English and covers all of mainland Europe including Italy.

We tour extensively all over mainland Europe and it's the only Aires type of guidebook that we bother getting now. We find it to be brilliant.


----------



## aldra

We found that the sosta book 

Seemed to have more emphasis on what were actually campsites

The aires, well we hardly ever found them

It was a couple of years ago so it may have improved

I think we will stay with camperstop

That is if we actually manage to get away again between treatments, melanoma reoccurrence a etc

Aldra


----------



## rocky1968

*M*

Was in Italy this year some of the campsite are really bad. We stopped in the villages


----------



## esperelda

Thanks for all the replies, certainly food for thought! I'm glad I asked before buying. I shall go and have a look at the Camperstop book.


----------

